# Aquarium Stand



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking for the best clear finish to apply to an aquarium stand. Obviously one that handles moisture well


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Jim,

If you want to stain it do it first. Then use one coat of whipping polyurethane (this could contain the stain if you wish), making sure you get to all corners and joints. Go over the corners and joints one more time. Let this dry. Then use a full bodied polyurethane to seal everything. On the top I would add an extra coat because of accidental spills that always seam to happen.

hope this helps
Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, I think in this case I would take a lesson from boat builders... they know a thing or two about treating wood for use around water. Polyurethane spar varnish.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I saw a chart about properties of finishes a few years ago for water resistance. Water based varnish scored very poorly, oil based much better (spar would be included in this category). If I remember correctly, shellac and lacquer were only so-so. The very best were 2 part catalyzed finishes. Unfortuneately, they are also the hardest to apply.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I have used Cabot's Spar Varnish (oil based) on outdoor projects which works well. I thought that it has a softer finish than an indoor finish in which you would want a harder finish for indoors and a more flexible for outdoor.

Anyway though it will support a 37 gallon Aquarium, the finish does not need to be waterproof but able to handle the moisture associated with an aquarium. So I am still in search of the best finish for this project and am looking for your response.... thanks


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This product is highly recommended on one of the boat building sites: Man O’ War Spar Varnish - Rockler Woodworking Tools

This may be available for less money from lumber yards.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey,Marco; as a long time aquarium(s) guy, may I suggest laminating the top surface of your stand? If there's a wee bit of spillage it _will_ migrate under the tank, guaranteed!
The only way you'll be able to get at it is to empty and move the tank; the water _will_ ruin the surface, no matter how many coats you put on it...warmth, weight, constant moisture. Really unfortunate combination of factors. 
Cheers,
-Dan


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply(s).... you have me headed in the right direction


----------



## MrBeam (Feb 28, 2012)

Boatbuilder is a nice idea thanks!


----------

